# 50mm f1.8 Series e + 200mm f4 AI



## monkeykoder (Nov 21, 2008)

So some fungus on the 200mm f4 but looks like it will be easy to clean once I get my Ultra precision screwdrivers (tiny hole to get at screw through) (price was right at $25 (right for me at least).  50mm came free with the other lens focus ring is stuck and I can't seem to get the retainer ring to come off on the front of the lens any tips?  I'm sure WD40 could do the trick but I'm pretty damned sure that would ruin a fine lens (not that I don't have an AF copy).  I like the series e 50mm because it would go GREAT on my FM-10 it would be smaller and lighter than most rangefinders out there.  Please tell me there is a way.  (I was seriously considering a drill and a pin spanner...)


----------



## Steph (Nov 21, 2008)

monkeykoder said:


> I can't seem to get the retainer ring to come off on the front of the lens any tips?



What did you try? Did you try to put a rubber band between the ring and your fingers and twist it that way?


----------



## monkeykoder (Nov 21, 2008)

I tried using an idea I got from another website of taking the rear lenscap and some tape...


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 21, 2008)

monkeykoder said:


> So some fungus on the 200mm f4 but looks like it will be easy to clean once I get my Ultra precision screwdrivers (tiny hole to get at screw through) (price was right at $25 (right for me at least).  50mm came free with the other lens focus ring is stuck and I can't seem to get the retainer ring to come off on the front of the lens any tips?  I'm sure WD40 could do the trick but I'm pretty damned sure that would ruin a fine lens (not that I don't have an AF copy).  I like the series e 50mm because it would go GREAT on my FM-10 it would be smaller and lighter than most rangefinders out there.  Please tell me there is a way.  (I was seriously considering a drill and a pin spanner...)



What's the diameter of the retaining ring? If it's small enough you can make some easy tools for removal. Usually a piece of PVC pipe (close to the diameter of the RR) and some rubber O ring glued to it, apply pressure downwards while unscrewing. Also, if memory serves me right, there are some RR which have a reversed thread, as in try unscrewing in CW direction.

Best,


----------



## monkeykoder (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the filter threading is 52mm so just inside of that.  I tried using the rear lens cap like you're talking about with tape as grip and I'm getting nowhere.  Since it was a freebie I want to tackle it before the 200mm which still takes pictures without much loss of quality.


----------



## compur (Nov 21, 2008)

monkeykoder said:


> 50mm came free with the other lens focus ring is stuck and I can't seem to get the retainer ring to come off on the front of the lens any tips?



If you mean the lens name ring, they are usually removed with a rubber tool.
Find a rubber cork, table leg cap or something similar that fits and apply
pressure as you turn.


----------



## monkeykoder (Nov 21, 2008)

I finally got that ring out not too long ago it seems it was just a bit stuck using a jerking turning motion on the rubber tool I got it to come out without applying too much force.  Now on to the more difficult parts.


----------



## monkeykoder (Nov 21, 2008)

Well I screwed up...  The aperture assembly fell out now I have to figure out how that works...


----------



## monkeykoder (Nov 21, 2008)

Well if I wasn't a perfectionist I might rationalize that the job was a success...  Any ideas on cleaning the 4 elements of the lens?


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 21, 2008)

Do you have access to all sides of the elements?


----------



## monkeykoder (Nov 21, 2008)

On the fungus infected one I don't have access to anything until I get a tiny screwdriver On the one I just fixed I can take that thing completely apart and put it back together with my eyes closed now.  I just can't figure out how to get the fingerprints to come off.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 22, 2008)

monkeykoder said:


> On the fungus infected one I don't have access to anything until I get a tiny screwdriver On the one I just fixed I can take that thing completely apart and put it back together with my eyes closed now.  I just can't figure out how to get the fingerprints to come off.



The fingerprints can come off if you use 90% alcohol from any pharmacy. I like it better than the 70%. Also, you can do some other things to see if they work, such as using CLR on a piece of very soft fabric and gently trying to rub in spiral (from center to edge) after which, immediately use alcohol. Use only very soft materials so you don't scratch the glass. The CLR has worked wonders for me on some older lenses which I had abandoned hope for and I was pleasantly surprised to see the results. In any case, always finish with alcohol.


----------



## monkeykoder (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.  I went out and got a new lens cleaning cloth just to see if that worked and it solved the whole problem.  I don't think I should touch another lens with the old one it leaves marks...


----------



## compur (Nov 24, 2008)

This book has detailed instructions on servicing the Series E 50mm lens.


----------



## monkeykoder (Nov 24, 2008)

The 50mm is essentially fixed finally the 200mm will have to wait until I can afford said book thanks for the advice.


----------

